# Just bought Niesmann Bischoff Flair 7100



## AndrewandShirley

We are really, really chuffed to bits atm.

After a long time searching and virtually without compromising our wish list, we have bought a Niesmann Bischoff Flair 7100 to replace our Hymer.

We do not pick it up for a couple of weeks but are lready busy planning our trips.

Anyone with any advice on these m/h, please feel free to let us know.


----------



## Kelcat

looks lovely - congrats


----------



## carolgavin

Only one piece of advice! Enjoy all your trips in her, she is gorgeous.


----------



## ceejayt

Just parted with one after 6 years. Loved it. Have fun ab any questions then message me. Ours was a tag a ke. Looks like yours is the same. Have fun


----------



## gaspode

AndrewandShirley said:


> Anyone with any advice on these m/h, please feel free to let us know.


Just try not to break any glass at the front end (not if you want to remain solvent that is). 8)

Spoke to a guy in September who broke one of the cab side window panes when drilling a hole for a blind spot mirror, N&B apparently wanted more than £2000 for a replacement, he ended up paying £1600. 8O

Oh, and make sure your insurer will cover the FULL cost of a new windscreen if you should break one without losing your no-claims. Several insurers we tried this time around pretended to be cheap but when I looked at the small print they limited windscreen cover to £1000 - not a lot of use for that windscreen. :roll:

N&B build a superb 'van, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Vennwood

Congratulations - you won't be dissappointed. The build quality is second to none. Why don't you join the N+B Owners club and exchange information with other owners.


----------



## carol

Looks really nice, congratulations, now you can change the Seeking a Burstner in your profile - enjoy your trips when you pick it up.

Carol


----------



## 96299

I likes the look of that. Congrats.  

steve


----------



## Sonesta

Oooh it looks stunning. 

We looked around a Flair at the NEC and it was fabulous and we were very tempted!  

We ended up buying the new 2010 Burstner Elegance i810G - but it was a difficult choice and it was only the price that really swayed it for us in the end! We should be getting ours any day now - so like you we are very excited and so I know just how you feel!  

Have fun and enjoy your new arrival!  

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, A&S. It looks really nice.

If Gaspode bought one, it *MUST* be good value :wink:

Gerald


----------



## nicholsong

Well done! Enjoy it.

I endorse Vennwood in encouraging you to join the N+B Club.

I bought my Arto this year and have found help from that Forum and MHF so use both - both very helpful.

Anecdote

When I bought my Arto, privately, the seller and I drove to the bank to do the 'painful' bit and parked in the car park was a Flair - coincidence?

Welcome 

Geoff


----------

